# Live Rock Lighting



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

Does live rock need any sort of lighting to be able to produce the life forms that come from or grow on it?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Depends on the life you're asking about. There are some corals on there that do require light, but if you're not going to keep a reef then you don't really need to encourage it to grow because it's going to be a struggle anyways. As for the coraline algae, you don't need any light to get that going, just the proper trace minerals. 

Some corals that may come on the live rock will include button polyps and porites and misc of that sort, but again you may not want to encourage this if it's going to die off anyways. If you are going reef then you may have a good chance, but odds are they are prolly pests anyways and will want to be avoided.


----------



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

if they are just pests will they cause me problems in the tank or just be there? Also will fish feed on them thus taking care of them? The only things i`ve noticed are those tubes with feather dusters that extend out one end


----------



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

incidentially I do have plans of going reef once I get experience to be able to keep a reef. Not to mention proper lighting


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

If you are planning a reef then i'd make preps for them as well as a plan. What kind of lighting? will you DIY? will you go with a sump/refuge? How much flow and more questions need to be addressed. A FOWLR tank is much easier to care for then a reef and don't have as many demands as a reef does. Create a plan and let us know so we can cretique it for you and perhaps glean a bit off your ideas, it's useful for all that look at it.

As for the pests in the tank, if they are indeed that, not many fish will eat them. Some eat aptasia(glass anemones) and some eat mahano anemones, but even then it's not perfect. If they are indeed just the feather dusters, then i wouldn't worry about it all too much. They can actually be benificial by taking the extra food out of the system before it gets broken down. They don't need light, as far as i know, so you don't need to upgrade now. 

if you're looking for lighting options you can always check www.drsfostersmith.com www.liveaquaria.com and www.reefgeek.com and anyother questions you may have please feel free to ask!


----------



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

I appriciate it. Maybe you can give me your thoughts on the Current 48" Outer Orbit 150 HGI. I found a brand new on craigslist still in retail packing and never even pluggedn in will take $400. Sounds wierd its probably stolen lol! Says he paid $475. They retail for $700. I figure when I buy a light even if its way more than I need thats fine cause of my eventual plans. i will PM you sometime with a planas to which way to go, I appriciate the assistance, it`s tuff being new to this you don`t know which is the best way to go so it makes it nice to have assistance to ensure you are doing it right.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, all i'd have to say is, holy crap and congrats. Just make sure you're getting the item in person and not by mail or if you are then make sure it's not Western Union.


----------



## juice28 (Apr 23, 2009)

yea take that as a win. I an setting up a reef tank and yes you will need good lighting for both your rocks and corals thay go hand in hand as far as the tubes, they are most likley feather dusters my rocks ar covered with them more on the botom sides thay are hramless and are good filter feeders, what you dont want or aptasia wich are small anemones and manjano's another pest anemone, there a few pest that you can pick up in youe LR id suggest doing a google search for hitchhikers on LR, youll get a good base for what to look for and what to leave alone generlly if you get it from your LFS and its cured you wont pick up many pest except that pesky aptasia i think if you have a ref set up you have them lol or have ha them. they are nice to look at whwn the tank is empty and the manjano's are even prettier but the breed like crazy and will sting your corals plus they tend to move alot so if you see one id kill it fast before little ones pop up and you cant get to them due to aquascaping. I use a syrigne filled with boiling water and squirt them directly that works great on aptasia manjano's are a little tougher. peppermint shrimp will eat small ones but donr get too many because they will eat your soft corals id you go that rout so be sure to keep them weel fed


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I've never had that issue with Pepperment shrimp eating my soft corals, and they won't eat majano anemones. I've had both in my tanks and i personally had to kill the majano. Anyways, you should always quarantine your new livestock or LR to ensure there's nothing on it... especially uncured LR.


----------



## klosxe (Jul 5, 2008)

Kellsindell said:


> I've never had that issue with Pepperment shrimp eating my soft corals, and they won't eat majano anemones. I've had both in my tanks and i personally had to kill the majano. Anyways, you should always quarantine your new livestock or LR to ensure there's nothing on it... especially uncured LR.


agree Kellsindell. QT is always necessary because when you have hundreds of dollars put into a tank, it would really suck to have it all die because you didn't catch it in the early stages on a new arrival and treat it properly then :-(

Good luck!


----------

